# 6mp & flare questions



## Tan (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone... I realise there has already been a few threads lately on 6mp and side effects etc but I can't find anything that answers my individual questions so hence the new thread. 

Anyway here are my questions about 6mp (there are a few sorry) I have only been on it for 6 weeks;

* When does everyone take 6mp (in morning or night time) and do you take it with or with out food? Does it matter??

* While on 6mp did you still get mini flares? (do others get flares that only last a few days at a time?) Im generaly sick for around 3 days every other week or so, my symptoms are nausea, vomiting, appetite loss, more frequent BM and really run down in my body. If indeed it is a flare and not just side effects of 6mp would that suggest that the drug isn't doing its job properly or Im on a too lower dosage (50mg). My GI said to leave it at this dose for now and see him if I think Im not doing well... I don't want to hassle him over a few sick days when Im not even sure it has anything to do with the drugs or crohns.

* How long do you have to be on 6mp before you start to see really good benefits ie remission or close too. I realise Im not as bad as others on this site but I feel like I might be finally getting somewhere and on top of it all then bam I wake up with nausea and then sick for the next few days. Eat bland food and get back on top of it all and good again for another week or two... very frustrating.

* Did you find if you were really tired from over doing it or having too many late nights that could start a flare or make your symptoms return? I have been finding if Im not in bed by a certain time and get enough sleep Im crap the next day or two, generally just really run down and slight nausea, loss of appetite etc. I know stress triggers it for some people is there anything other then stress and food that make people have a flare.

Ok well thats it I think for now anyway sorry for so many questions Im just really confused bout the drugs Im taking and how my body is reacting all the time... as Im still learning all bout the disease and the effect it has on my body Im having real trouble determining what is the disease, drugs or just general health issues that may be unrelated to crohns.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can give me on your experiences and answers to my questions.


----------



## shazamataz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Tan, I can't help as I have been avoiding the immune suppressants thus far. I guess that even when things are basically in control you can have slight flares?
At Chrustmas and for a couple of weeks I started having cramping and long visits to the loo after dinner for about 2 weeks. just when I thought I should call the GI it stopped. My CRP went up a tiny bit just before Xmas but when i got it tested after things calmed down it was back to normal.

Generally thouhg I feel yuck all the time, just not any tummy symptoms.

I hope you can get it sorted soon!


----------



## Tan (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Shaz... I just felt great for a whole week about 1.5 weeks ago and thought here we go Im going to get into remission after feeling like crap for months... I had no pain or symptoms. Then out of no where woke up feeling like crap again... a few days later felt better but not 100% then a week later sick again. Just soooo frustrating but Im assuming it goes with crohns and I probably need to give the meds a proper go before assuming they aren't working. Im glad you started to feel better after your xmas flare.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Tan,

I was on Imuran(Azathiprine). It is similar to 6MP....

I always took it in the morning with food....But when I check a reference book for 6MP it says to take it with an evening meal before bedtime with an oral antacid????
So consult the pharmacists to see if they have some suggestions.....I know for me, the imuran did irritate my stomach.

Fatigue is a side effect of the drug. It stinks because you never know if it is from the disease or the medicine.

As far as how long until you see a benefit, I don't have that info. I'm sure you will get some better responses from other people who have been on 6MP...

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't remember if it was 6MP or Imuran - but it made me really tired Tan.  If I could have kept it up - I think it would have put me in remission, but they took me off because of the chronic fatigue and feeling super "crohnsie" even though my scope was completely clear.  It can be very frustrating.  I have even though about going back on it if I had to quit taking Remicade.....but, not sure if the GI would recommend it.


----------



## Tan (Jan 24, 2010)

I think Im having another flare... Im so sick today keep throwing everything up and have no appetite but trying to make myself eat. I have no energy but thats probably from throwing up all the time. My BM have increased but not bad. I had nausea all last night while trying to sleep so didn't get much of that felt like it was throbbing thru my body. I have put a call into my GI am waiting to hear back to see what he says but it just all too similar to how my first flare began. Im kinda hoping he puts me back on pred just so I can feel better sooner but I know that isn't always the answer. I would say he will want to increase my 6mp as Im only on 50kg and if Im having a flare then it mustn't be strong enough.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Jan 24, 2010)

Tan, it can be the 6MP causing the vomiting....Somtimes the doc will have you stop for a few days to see if the nausea improves, then start back up. Make sure you ask them.


----------



## Tan (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks imp I will double check with him... Im currently in my 6th week on 6mp and I know I had a reaction to imuran in my 5th week which surprised my GI as he said most people react in the first few weeks.


----------



## Brattdela (Jan 25, 2010)

*6mp flare questions*

Im a 40 yr old wiyh severe P flareup.I have beento the dr and because  no insurance can be on creams.Not doing a thing and know arthritus and i have developed swelling,heat andsevere pain in legs and arms.Hard to walk or be on feet for long time.Dr will not answer my questions if this is due to flare up and what can be done.Right now im left to suffer and im giving up.Very tired of all this and really want to give up.  Janice


----------



## Tan (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok spoke with my doctor today and he has taken me off 6mp to see if I get better he once again said its a bit late to be having a reaction to the meds seeing as I have been on it six weeks but I reminded him the same thing happened while I was on Imuran. So will see how it goes off the meds I to call him office in the morning and get an appointment for tomorrow arvo so we can go over everything and work out what the hell is going on with my body. Also do some more blood works to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Sue-2009 (Mar 3, 2010)

What kind of reactions did you have? Sue


----------



## mwb3779 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been taking 6mp just a little over 4 months, I haven't seen much yet.  My dr said that it'll take a couple months before I feel anything.  I take mine with dinner.  I still have mini flares.  All the time.  Then they go away for a day or two then they come back with anger towards me.  Its like they want to hurt me.  I am tired all the time and I do have late nights all the time.  Its nuts.  I wanna sleep, I just can't.

Its a crazy drug.  I would highly suggest not getting sick on it.  It does a number on your body.


----------



## Sue-2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike...And anyone else on 6 mp..How do you feel on 6mp....Will it throw you into remission?  Do you feel better...I've been on it for two weeks...and I am still on Pred so I don't know which is making me feel better...but, I'm going to have to start to wind down now on pred....I'm scared...Do you still get fistulas and abcess on these meds?  I'm new, so any help.  Sue


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Mar 9, 2010)

I felt fine on 6-MP for close to seven years. No fistulas or abcess. I was just one the 6-MP and Asacol during that time. No flares, nothing.


----------



## mwb3779 (Mar 10, 2010)

Honestly after this last sick spell, I feel a whole bunch weaker.  Just as I should be feeling I imagined.  My doc had said that 6 mp will take upwards of 2 to 3 months to have any effect on you.  Its gotta build up.  I'm still on Pred so I don't know.  I may have to increase the pred soon.  I haven't really turned for the good yet.  We'll see.  And to my knowledge Abcesses and fistulas can happen whenever.


----------



## Tan (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah my doc said it would take between 2 to 3 months to fully kick in but I never made it that far was taken off before then. I keep feeling like I was having a flare while on it so the doc thought it was best to take me off and see how I go without it. I got extremely tired while taking it. Im not sure if it was the 6mp making me sick or not cause I have been off meds now for 7 weeks and still get sick for a few days every couple of weeks.
Good luck guys I hope it kicks you into remission.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey, ive been reading ur posts, i have crohn's disease also and i was taking 6MP for a little over a yr. and felt no changes everybody's different tho. if u feel no different from being on it or off i believe u should get back on it and give it more time... u may get lucky. When it comes to myself im 20, been diagnosed since 06, had surgery in 07, was on 6MP and about 20 or more other meds switched around, blood transfusions and all and til this day theres not much of a difference in the way i feel.... so idk i hope all goes well for u


----------



## Chuck2008 (May 19, 2010)

Hi Tan,

I just started 6MP last Friday (6 days now).  I'm the guy on this forum who's been agonizing over taking it for a long time now, but I finally went ahead and did it.  I'm steroid dependent and have been on prednisone for 1.5 years now  (currently stuck at 6mg/day) and need to taper off it completely once and for all, which I'm supposed to start doing again in a couple months (my doctor said to give the 6MP a chance to start working before tapering again).

Anyway, I take it on an empty stomach (according to the label) first thing when I wake up, usually around 7am.  Then no food for an hour (also according to the label), then I have breakfast and my 6mg prednisone.

I haven't had any side effects yet but maybe its too early.  No nausea, fatigue, or anything else.  

I've been in 'remission', at least by clinical definition, for many months now, except for when I attempt to lower my prednisone to 5mg then symptoms start coming back fast and I go back to 6mg and I'm back to normal in a couple days.  

I find it interesting that there is so much conflicting information about how to take this and other drugs. My doctor says it doesn't matter if I take it on an empty or full stomach.  But the label clearly says take it on an empty stomach and don't eat for 2 hours before or one hour afterwards.  This is REALLY inconvenient. When I get up in the morning I'm really hungry and hate waiting around for an hour for the pill to digest..  Also I just read on another site to drink 10 glasses of water on the first 24 hours of using the drug or you could have kidney problems.. nobody warned me about that before- maybe thats for the higher chemotherapy dosing?  I've got to stop reading things on the internet...


----------



## dangros (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been on 6-mp for a little over a year now. I was in full remission for a year till a couple weeks ago. I'm in the middle of a fairly rough flare right now but have had zero side effects on 75mg daily during breakfast.  I've had colitis for over 20 years and was doing ok on asacol till about 2 years ago - when I simply couldn't get into remission and was on and off prednisone.  
My advise to anyone is to listen to your dr and not get too wrapped up over all the misinformation and scary garbage that is on the internet.  If you closely monitor the drug, you will have time to get off of it before anything too adverse happens - provided that you LISTEN TO YOUR PHYSICIAN.  
Try to lead a healthy life and be active. My flares tend to hit during times when I'm overworking and not spending enough (or any) time in the gym/and or outside.  
Hopefully, there will be more effective drugs coming soon!


----------



## Johnnysmom (Aug 25, 2012)

My son has been on 6mp for 10 months.  We recieved a handout that said he was suppose to take it at night before bed and shouldn't eat for 2 hours before or one hour after.  His new G.I. at cincinnati children's (we moved) said that was unnecessary.  He said just don't take it with milk.  When my son first started he was very nauseous.  It took him about a week to get adjusted.  They gave him zofran to help.  At one point the Dr did say his dose was too high because the nausea should have gone away once he adjusted.  He really has had no side effects once they figured out the correct dose.   They changed the dose about 5 times before they got it right.


----------

